# Carb swap questions *PICS*



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got a stock Carter AFB in my 66, bought a Holley to replace it since the Carter needs more work than I know how to do. (link Holley 0-80457S Holley 600 cfm 4-bbl Carburetors ) As I was prepping to pull out the Carter, I noticed some things that have me puzzled.

What the heck is this thing by the throttle linkage? And what about the two circled cables? 



Zoomed out shot: 


The Holley I just bought has a flexible hose/tube inlet in the rear and my current Carter has a "metal manifold" type thing in the back, as shown. How would I run the connection to the new Holley? ( put in T's and hoses?)



On the front of the Holley there is a "full manifold vacuum port" that came plugged, the smaller port next to it is also plugged. Is this also a vacuum port?

Thanks!


----------



## 42867Goat (Apr 5, 2011)

First photo, that appears to be your electric kick down for the transmission. On my 67' I have a variant of that switch on the accelerator pedal versus on the carb. I would track the wires to be certain, one is ground the other goes to the tranny. This is of course assuming you have an auto.

As for that vacuum line work, Holley's are foreign to me.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

42867Goat said:


> First photo, that appears to be your electric kick down for the transmission. On my 67' I have a variant of that switch on the accelerator pedal versus on the carb. I would track the wires to be certain, one is ground the other goes to the tranny. This is of course assuming you have an auto.


:agree

The kick down switch for 66 also attaches above the pedal, the one in the picture is not factory for GTO. As far as vacuum, connect the brake booster to the larger of the 2 front ports and the vacuum advance to the smaller. Attach the auto transmission modulator to the rear port.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, finally figured out enough to do the swap! BUT..

The AFB is known as a square bore but it isn't a "true" square because my venturis are sliiightly different sizes, but not as obvious as a Q-jet. Pulled the AFB off and was about to bolt on the Holley when I noticed the intake gasket bolt patterns didn't match..now I gotta buy an adapter plate! I was trying to avoid this by buying the "right" carb (I thought square bore bolt patterns were universal)! Arrrgh! Spending more money on a broke college kid budget..

Live and learn right?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

KingJacobo said:


> Thanks for the replies, finally figured out enough to do the swap! BUT..
> 
> The AFB is known as a square bore but it isn't a "true" square because my venturis are sliiightly different sizes, but not as obvious as a Q-jet. Pulled the AFB off and was about to bolt on the Holley when I noticed the intake gasket bolt patterns didn't match..now I gotta buy an adapter plate! I was trying to avoid this by buying the "right" carb (I thought square bore bolt patterns were universal)! Arrrgh! Spending more money on a broke college kid budget..
> 
> Live and learn right?


Ok, is this car your only transportation? Can you afford for it to be "down" for a day or three? If so, then I'd recommend returning the Holley for a refund and instead diving in and rebuilding your own AFB. It's not as hard as you think -- just go slow, pay attention to where everything goes, and follow the directions that should be supplied in any good quality rebuild kit. You'll learn something in the process and will have the satisfaction of having done it yourself, not to mention a better running car.

When you start changing things on a car (like swapping carburetors) it's a truism that things tend to rapidly snowball. You'll wind up not only changing the part you meant to change, but also having to change everything it touches (and all the things those things touch, and so on...) in order to make it work.

Bear


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

:agree I think you would be better off rebuilding the carb you have now. You might find that besides all the other things, the air cleaner won't fit. Like he said, it's not that difficult to rebuild what you have.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. Very well put. Escpecially the parts about the snowball effect and the hood clearance!!!


----------

